# Christopher the Great put it on me #3



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

So i swung by the cigar shop to see what was left after Golfnut knocked a window out with his bomb... In the rubble was another box. Chris absolutely blew the joint up. Great selection Chris that was a buttwhoopin of cigars!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

gurkahs and nubs..oh my!


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Its seemed a bit breezy in the shop tonight


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice, very nice... Taking some of your own medicine I see. Great hit


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Chris is a great guy. Enjoy!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow Great hit


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice Shmaaackin Chris!!!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

zachattack 843 said:


> Its seemed a bit breezy in the shop tonight


tell him to board the place up i'll be there tomorrow


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Good job Chris!!!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

wow nice hits for sure!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice hit Chris!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Great hit! Enjoy the smokes, well deserved hit!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice blast on Charles!


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

charles deserves it for the hurtin he puts on everyone and their poor overstocked humidors lol


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow nice hit with some quality smokes there


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

great hit


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Great going Chris.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice hit Chris!! Great selection!! :eeek:


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice hit


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes he did!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Awesome job Chris!!!!is that a 02 liberty?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> Awesome job Chris!!!!is that a 02 liberty?


I never saw the 02 liberty... it is a small cigar though no bigger than a robusto so i do not think so but i may be wrong...:imconfused:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Wasn't the only liberty ,with no coffin an 02?just curious


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> Wasn't the only liberty ,with no coffin an 02?just curious


I do not know bro that is before i started smoking... i better put it in a SAFE place when i get home... jus tin case. Maybe chris can clear this up at some point lol In his note it says he threw in a camacho to make the drawing just for fun. I woulda thought he would told me that it was a gem like the 02 liberty if it was. :brick:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I have one also thats why i ask i don't know what i have either?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

I am trying to find online... it is old so i do not know... about to call the camacho rep lmao.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I went through a few threads and looked at an 03 it wasn't one of those.Let me know what ya find out bro


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

OK mn look at the band on an 05 it is really close just cant tell... i think it is to small to be an 05. Can not find a pic of an 02 ANYWHERE


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

That would make sense!wonder why no box?


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> That would make sense!wonder why no box?


some people do not ahve the room for the coffin's in their humi... just a thought lol


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome hit, Chris.


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

I dunno if its an 02 lol, I just went through the humi and picked. But I don't think the 02s came with coffins. Hope you enjoy em!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very nice hit


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

paint said:


> That would make sense!wonder why no box?


OK so talking to the Camacho rep and he said he would bet it was a 02 liberty judging by my descirption... So Chris prob whatever u have that look like that hold onto them..


----------



## Christopher The Great (Jun 3, 2008)

Well I'm buying a full 02 set soon, I think I found someone that has em. Save it for New Years or 4th next year maybe. But thanks for letting me know!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Christopher The Great said:


> Well I'm buying a full 02 set soon, I think I found someone that has em. Save it for New Years or 4th next year maybe. But thanks for letting me know!


Like i said that is no guarentee... the only way to know is to smoke it. But the rep said from the description he thought that is what it was.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------

